# my trunk wont open by hand



## DMac1988 (Oct 3, 2011)

for awhile now i cant open the trunk of my car. it starting acting up about 2 weeks ago. id press the trunk release, n would take its time to open. but now i can only open the trunk with the key fob. so pretty much the button is done for. i dont wanna bring the car in for the fact of that stupid lazy recall of cutting the drip thingy-majiggy in half. like come on! but anyways, anyone have this problem n if so how did u fix it?

[video]http://s162.photobucket.com/albums/t256/Camo_Baller/?action=view&current=a3d301dc.mp4[/video]


----------



## shotgunboss (Jun 25, 2011)

all 4 doors must be unlocked for the hand trunk release to work, i had the same issue until i read the owners manual


----------



## chevyboy695 (Jun 17, 2011)

I had to have my trunk release button replaced in my car.


----------



## DMac1988 (Oct 3, 2011)

i have all doors unlocked...if i need to open the trunk and the cars on. i have to turn the car off, remove it from starter, then press trunk on key fob. did they replace it for free?


----------



## seabee302 (Mar 26, 2011)

Had the button and wire harness (one unit) replaced,good to go for a while.


----------



## aewid (Apr 16, 2011)

Having the same issue. Will have it looked at for the next oil change and recall notice work.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

So take it in and decline the recall if you don't want it.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> So take it in and decline the recall if you don't want it.


I tried to decline the recall but the dealer knows better than you stupid people. They say they must do the recall since it is a fire hazard! How can you question they know everything! I told them not to but none the less it is gone!!!!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

So be firm with them that you do not want it done. It's your car and you'll keep it as you want.

They'll have to tell GM that you declined the recall, so if your car catches on fire for some reason, you can't blame them. My car isn't going to catch on fire from the splash guard thing. It's a stupid recall that I don't believe would have solved anything.


----------



## rubiconjp (Feb 10, 2012)

If you decline the recall, and your car catches fire, you might even run into problem with your insurance company.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

I've had my car in since the recall was issued, told the dealer not to perform the recall and had my other issue fixed. No biggie. The switch and wiring will most likely fix your problem. The original ones had issues with water intrusion and corrosion.


----------

